

How Smartphones Can Assess and Predict Academic Performance of College Students [pdf] - sonabinu
http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~campbell/smartGPA.pdf

======
PascLeRasc
Looks interesting, but I was hoping for a bit more of a sociological
emphasis/conclusion. If the authors are around, it'd be great to hear what
they think.

~~~
sonabinu
check this out - it debates the privacy issues around this subject
[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/634624c6-312b-11e5-91ac-a5e17...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/634624c6-312b-11e5-91ac-a5e17d9b4cff.html#slide0)

